# My latest ebay adventure



## 37fleetwood (Aug 21, 2007)

I keep seeing everyone getting bikes and cool stuff and worry that I've gone too far with this one bike!
I just mailed off the check for more than I should have paid for a complete bike!
at least I only have one more expensive piece left to go, if I can afford it before it isn't available anymore.
Oh, I installed the chainguard and grips this week.
Scott


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 22, 2007)

Looks like a nice one! I was watching that auction hoping to maybe get it cheap just for my stash, nice to see someone get it who needs one.

I bought a killer delta "rowdy" horn at a swap meet this year and probably paid too much, now I'm looking for the right bike to put it on....hows that for backwards??? hahaha


----------



## bridow (Aug 26, 2007)

is that the one that went for 1200 on ebay?  i saw a post from the schwinn forum, but the photos were already removed off the listing


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 26, 2007)

no, $176.00 I would never have been able to afford that!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 6, 2007)

well I did it again!! another piece in the never ending puzzle of my bike.






Scott


----------

